
Another ICO Hacked: KICKICO Loses $8M After Smart Contract Breach - ccnafr
https://www.ccn.com/another-ico-hacked-kickico-loses-8-million-after-smart-contract-breach/
======
thrill
That's a very poor headline, seeing as the private key was what was
compromised, and not the contract.

------
paulpauper
mysql injection, weak passwords, compromised server..usual suspects

~~~
richrichardsson
How can shit like this still be occurring in 2018?

~~~
paxys
Regardless of the year, you have to hire devs who know what they are doing,
and that entails paying a real salary.

------
TekMol
Did any ICO ever result in anything useful?

~~~
gustavmarwin
Can we stop with the blockchain trolling please? It only makes you look very
ignorant.

Yes, there is a humongous number of scammy projects. But there are also
projects working really hard to succeed and they deserve a chance. Right now
I'm particularly impressed by what Augur pulled off, it's not certain whether
it will succeed long term but credit should be given where it's due.

~~~
taberiand
Augur: "Report the Outcome Report the winning outcome of the event after it
occurs. Other users can dispute your report if they don't agree."

I think I can spot the weak link in this system.

~~~
solveit
Yes, everyone who's spent two minutes thinking about designing a decentralized
prediction market has spotted that weak link. Hence that's what Augur is
designed to address.

Think it won't work? Go get your bug bounty, or even put in a massive short
and then break it.

